# Gryff seems all out of sorts tonight



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff has been fine all day, but he's acting strange tonight. He was hiding in the corner and behind the couch, then started shaking. I put him on my lap and he laid there for a while, then started yawning and panting. That didn't last very long. He perked up when I asked him if he had to go potty. We went out and he peed. Now he is laying down quietly and chilling out. I guess I'll just monitor him and see how he is in the morning. Any ideas?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm no expert but from what I know shaking and panting can be signs of stress. Maybe he just had to go potty??
Carole


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Are you having bad weather? We have had wind tonight and that seems to spook Brady. He is very sensitive to weather.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

No guesses but I hope he's ok.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I second the bad weather theory. Pablo starts panting and acting weirdly too (no shaking though) a few hours before we have bad weather. Hope Gryff is OK.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Beside the weather, I think maybe they can shake/tremble when they are not feeling well, like maybe tummy pains. Maybe he was having gas?...

Tucker has quivered/shook before a few times, and it really worries me, but seems to pass, at least as of yet. It is very concerning to me, though.

I hope he's better now!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Ivy, just checking in to see how Gryff was last night. Hope everything's OK.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hope Gryff is doing better.
Gina


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He is still shaking this morning and is hiding under my desk. I'll bring him over to the vet this morning. Nothing like waking up to a $75+ vet bill!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thinking of Gryff and sorry to read he is no better this morning. let us know what the Vet says.

edited to add...my odd boy Jasper gets this way when he needs his Anals expressed...not sure if Gryff has had the problem before. but worth a check at the vet.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That's what happened last time when he couldn't poop. He had them expressed about a month ago.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Uh oh... I have heard once you start expressing them, you have to do it each time.

Isabelle is also an insane weather bug. You know there is going to be a change in weather about 2-3 hours before hand. The more severe, the crazier she gets.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Gosh, I hope he's ok. Let us know what the vet says.
Gina


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> I'm no expert but from what I know shaking and panting can be signs of stress.


 So is yawning.

I hope he feels better in a bit, Ivy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Uh oh... I have heard once you start expressing them, you have to do it each time.
> 
> Isabelle is also an insane weather bug. You know there is going to be a change in weather about 2-3 hours before hand. The more severe, the crazier she gets.


Amanda,my vet told me this is not the case...some dogs just need it done. and others don't and seem to be able to do it themselves but have no problems if it is done for them once in a while. In Jasper's case, his glands are not in the usual place and no matter how much I bulk up his stool with fiber he still would not be able to express them himself.

But Ivy, the thing is... if you discover Gryff has a tendency to this...it is easier, cheaper and safer to just have it done once a month or 6 wks or so, that way you din't risk them getting infected or rupturing. Ask your vet what the cost would be just to have his AG's expressed. Ours charges $18. Either the vet does it or the vet tech.

You can ask your vet about bulking up his stool...adding fiber. What does Gryff eat? Good luck, let us know what the vet says.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Well guys, $303 dollars later... His temperature is fine. His heartrate is fine. His anal glands were fine - she did express them, but they weren't full. We did some bloodwork and a lyme test. I will know more later. She thinks that it might be pancreatitis and read me the riot act about feeding him any table scraps and people food.

I'll let you know later when I know more. Oh, and they all really liked Gryff's pink hair!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww, poor Gryff. I'm sorry he's feeling under the weather. I hope he's better soon.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oy my Ivy. That's scary. DO you feed him table scraps?!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ivy, I am keeping my fingers crossed that Gryff is just going through a little funk and it is nothing at all.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

ivyagogo said:


> Well guys, $303 dollars later... His temperature is fine. His heartrate is fine. His anal glands were fine - she did express them, but they weren't full. We did some bloodwork and a lyme test. I will know more later. She thinks that it might be pancreatitis and read me the riot act about feeding him any table scraps and people food.
> 
> I'll let you know later when I know more. Oh, and they all really liked Gryff's pink hair!


Maybe the problem is that he doesn't like his pink hair? Obviously, just kidding. I hope Gryff starts feeling much better very soon.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sending well wishes over, poor guy give him some extra love from us.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Best wishes and healthy vibes Gryff!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He just went for a walk with Maggie and he was totally fine as in why did I just spend $300 fine. Absolutely filthy when we got home - I am talking completely black. I wonder what the bloodwork is going to show up?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just came across this Ivy, I'm sorry to hear Gryff isn't feeling well. Hope he's doing better today.
The dogs are kinda like kids, take them to the doctor and there's really nothing wrong and you feel silly...but try to wait it out thinking it's a cold and when you get there it's pneumonia or something and the doc yells at you for waiting!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ivy, I hope the tests come back showing nothing is wrong. Maybe he was under the weather. I hope he gets better.
Gina


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Bloodwork came back beautiful. Nothing at all wrong with him. The vet said sometimes little dogs shake - she called them little white shakers. She said that the Havanese is a little big to be doing it, but that might be what it is. Nothing. She told me to watch his diet and make sure he is eating and drinking, but other than doing full body x-rays and spending a lot more money, there is nothing to do. I'm glad he's fine, but it is a real mystery.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Glad to hear that he's ok! That's just scary since they can't tell us if anything is bothering them.


----------

